# What to do with "dry" or "old" cheese...



## gran26 (Sep 17, 2007)

I purchased some chunk Cheddar Cheese last week from a salvage store.
I visit this store each time we go through that area as they have always had some really good deals (it is about 3 hrs from my home). Anyway, the chunks of
cheddar, at least the one I have tried, has almost no flavor and is dry and crumbly. 

Anyone have any idea what is wrong with it or how I could possibly make use of it? Hate to pitch it but that is how I am leaning right now. I tried putting some chunks in a blender with seasonings to make a spread. Helped but still little cheese flavor.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Sounds like you've done your best to salvage a bad deal. You could hide it in biscuits maybe -- but is it really worth it? It's just adding some very old fat calories in the name of frugality, when the biscuits would be a better product without them.

So much food in the world -- don't struggle too hard to make something sub-standard acceptable for a reasonable palate. Better to use it for dogfood or pigfood. They won't care, in fact they'll be thrilled.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

I guess you could always shred it and dehydrate it for powdered cheese for later?


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

There's probably nothing you can do to give more flavor. I'd just call it a loss and throw it away. (or feed it to animals, if I had animals who would eat it)


----------



## garfish (Feb 21, 2007)

This is what I do with all the leftover cheese bits in my fridge. You can substitute water for the wine...or maybe chicken stock.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/fromage-fort-recipe/index.html


----------



## gran26 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. May see if my weenie dog likes dry cheese!


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

You can make a cheese fondu out of it..

1 cup bread-crumbs â very dry and fine
2 scant cups of milk â rich and fresh, or it will curdle
1/2 pound dry old cheese, grated
3 eggs â whipped very light
1 small tablespoon melted butter
Pepper and salt
A pinch of soda, dissolved in hot water and stirred into the milk

Preparation:
Soak the crumbs in the milk; beat into these the eggs, the butter, seasoning, lastly the cheese. 
Butter a neat baking-dish; pour the fondu into it, strew dry bread-crumbs on the top, and bake in a rather quick oven until delicately browned. 
Serve immediately in the baking-dish, as it soon falls.


----------

